# Scissors or clippers



## Ruby R (Aug 5, 2010)

Can anyone tell me if its best to use clippers or scissors to get the teddy bear cut and does using clippers change/damage the coat in the long run?


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

i use both, i clip off the exess then scissor the rest. i know with cockers once you start clipping them you need to keep clipping them as i makes the hair go curly. but i think its a presonal choice, ask you groomer what they think would be best.


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

I do the same as Kendal, clip then scissor.

I've known about seven cockers (over time) none grew out curly after being done with a clipper, even after years.

Edit: I know some coats can go odd after a clip rarely, like you never clip a show schnauzer or the fur goes 'soft' they pull and tease it out to get the right look. So don't go 100% on what I say lol. But I said what I did because our grooming clients (schnauzers, cockers, shitzu ect) stay strait after many many strips, and 'Lo grows out fine when I let her.


----------



## Ruby R (Aug 5, 2010)

Thanks to you both, i shall wait and see what her coat turns out like before i decide but it's good to know that the clippers dont ruin the coat


----------

